# Boxes and staples?



## Jim Norton (Jun 29, 2007)

How did they put those brass staples into race track sets of old? Your desk stapler is easy to understand. The staple goes through the paper and is bent upward upon stricking the base of the stapler.

But with a race track box, there is no part of the stapler within the box to bend the staples. 

Something I have always wondered. Anybody know how this works?

Jim Norton
Huntsville, AL


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Box staplers are mysterious. Nobody really knows how they work.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Well duh....I thought everyone knows the box is made around the staples


----------



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

http://www.uline.com/BL_2502/Manual-Carton-Staplers

cheap boxes also (3" & 4" cube)


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

based on this i have to assume that the stapler has to create the bend at the very end of the process

the staple penetrates the box, and side arms bend the staple????

that's my guess


----------



## Mr.Stubbs (Mar 23, 2001)

This video shows you how the pincers work.


----------



## Jim Norton (Jun 29, 2007)

So thats how it works! Thanks.

Jim Norton
Huntsville, AL


----------



## aurora1 (Oct 6, 2008)

They forgot to show in the video when the slacker fires that pneumatic one into his hand. Bet that smarts.


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

Whew...another of life's mysteries solved. Thank's Mr Stubbs.


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

I used to work at a place that built garden tractors. One of the guys in the boxing dept.(HUGE cardboard boxes) leaned against the outside of a box while he was stapleing a cardboard liner w/supports to the inside. He proceeded to staple the liner, the outside box, and his pants to the end of his, shall we say, "unit". Production had to stop while the section of the big box was cut away so he could go to the first aid station, way up front in the office section of the plant. He was laughing and joking because the discomfort was not too bad. He never finished the walk to the office, he got light-headed and collapsed......the loss of blood was so severe that his left sock was soaked. His pants were covered in blood, too. 
Needless to say, those staple guns can be NASTY!!!!

Bob Weichbrodt
[email protected]
Winston-Salem, NC


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

wow, shades of John Bobbet!

good pic showing it, good know I was on the right path


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

rawafx said:


> needless to say, those staple guns can be nasty!!!!
> 
> Bob weichbrodt


ouch!!


----------

